# help a brotha out!



## XdinobotX (Jan 9, 2010)

So I think it's time for a new board since I have been riding a 5150 ranquet series for 3 seasons now. I'm looking at the 2009 rossignol decoy for $299 is it worth the cash? Or are there any boards that are better for the same price? Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## sojourn17 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ive been riding a rossignol nomad for about 4 years and love it, what type of boarding do you do? 
If your area has any ski swap or trade days check those out, you can save a lot of money and get some great equipment.


----------



## XdinobotX (Jan 9, 2010)

Well it's mostly groomers and tree runs but now i'm starting to get into feestyle a lot more. The only bummer on the ski swap is it happened back in late October.


----------



## sojourn17 (Jan 10, 2010)

Haha yeah thats not gonna help. I read some reviews about the decoy and it sounds solid, overall great handling and made for freestyle. Why are you wanting a new board? is the 5150 beat up? 300 for the decoy is a great price.


----------



## XdinobotX (Jan 9, 2010)

your telling me haha well it's starting to get pretty banged up (enough for 2 ptex jobs just this season :laugh. I'm definitely going to keep it around as a "rock board" for when there isn't much snow but i want to ride haha and i'm just feeling like it's time for me to pick up a new one


----------

